# Thank you all.



## theletch1 (May 12, 2006)

I joined this site 3 1/2 years ago.  In that time I've scoured the aikido sub-forum for posts and sometimes gone months without anything happening.  There were times when I thought Yari and I were the only two aikido-ka in the world on this site.  My point in this thread is to simply say thank you all for getting in here and sparking some outstanding conversation within the aikido community.  I don't frequent other MA sites for lots of reasons.  The folks here just seem to "get it" about polite discourse where others don't.  As a new NGA-ka I learned early on the "my kind" (as I was once told elsewhere) was not welcome on many of the Ueshiba style sites.  To have all of you here and accepting my training as simply that ...MY training means a great deal to me.  Again, thanks to all of you for getting the conversation going.  Let's keep that post count rising and thoughts flowing.  Any of you who have not yet joined as a supporting member, please consider it.  This site is well worth every penny of it.:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 12, 2006)

we are happy that you are hear.
Now lets get the akido area moveing more
you have knowledge and are able to ask qustions that others canrelate to and answee or debate so how about starting some intersting threads so I can lean more


----------



## green meanie (May 12, 2006)

Whew! I thought this was gonna be a "Thank you for everything but I'm leaving" thread. _VERY_ glad to see that that's not the case. :asian:


----------



## Henderson (May 12, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Whew! I thought this was gonna be a "Thank you for everything but I'm leaving" thread. _VERY_ glad to see that that's not the case. :asian:


 
I second that.


----------



## Aikikitty (May 12, 2006)

Always glad to see your posts Letch.  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Lisa (May 12, 2006)

Yup, Jeff Rocks.


----------

